# What's your take on these texts?



## Anonny123 (Aug 11, 2010)

Curious to hear people's opinions on these te:scratchhead:xts I have found b/t my husband and the OTHERS (yes plural, more than one!)

Text 1:
Girl:i want you
H: what makes you say that
Girl: i can easily have a conversation with you, your sexy as hell so it's safe to say i want you
H: you're so young 
Girl: I can wait a few years if it makes you feel better

*background: this girl used to work for my husband briefly; husband is 31, girl is 18 now

Text 2 (same girl):
Girl: Are we still on for tomorrow?
H: yea but I have to drop off (family member) in NJ first
Girl: Good b/c i am planning this whole day around you. you should feel special
H: hahah

*background: I left for a short trip this day

Text 3 (same girl):
Girl: I can't believe I already cheated I've only been with this guy for 1 month
H: It's ok we all make mistakes
Girl: Should I tell him 
H: No be the bigger person you 
Girl: ok b/c that's what you would do 
H: you don't want to make a name for yourself anyway
Girl: what if I want to cheat once I get married
H: we all make mistakes
Girl: I don't want him to find out then i'll be knwn as ___ ***** of the world

*background: this was receievd 2 days after the previous post


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

I don't think you really need our opinions...

Sorry.

Have you confronted your husband?


----------



## Anonny123 (Aug 11, 2010)

Haven't confronted yet. Just started therapy so I approach him successfully. He's the type that will just blow up at me and not listen to anything - I want him to know he's hurt me. 

I can easily see him denying iy saying the girl just wanted his advice but come one 2 days later she's talking about how she already cheated??!! Thought maybe I was looking too much into it...


----------



## Anonny123 (Aug 11, 2010)

GIRL No. 2

Girl: can you make me something custom lmao
H: lol yep i'll give you something custom of course lol
Girl:LOL I want ______ (describes a food - husband is in food svc). if you do that for me i'll f**k your d**k off
H: you're too funny
Girl: I'm seriousss
Girl: LMAO
H: you're all talkkkk
Girl: make that for me and i'll let you have some of my cookie
H: u got jokes today you feeling good
Girl: i feel good everyday how u livin?
H: i live my life to the fullest like its my last day everyday w no regrts i don't give a f**k
Girl: yaaayyy that's the way it should be
H: that;s the way i roll
Girl: taht's great!
H: yea life is too short i enjoy and have fun f**k it i work hard
Girl: yo go boy!
*husband asks about her kid (i know wtf!!); girl states she was back in shape w/in 5 weeks and has a nice butt
H: u do lol
Girlh u wanna see my butt? u sure u can handle it?
H: so far i have handled all that has come my way i haven't disappointed anyone yet
*pics of her ass in panties are sent
Girl


----------



## BuddyL33 (Jul 16, 2009)

Looks like some lines being crossed here clearly. As to what exactly happened, that's pure speculation.


----------



## Anonny123 (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks Buddy. Again - your talk abdout boundries is so on point!!


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Text #2 is plenty of evidence he is having a PA. The other texts are just icing on the cake. I think it's time for you to follow the standard protocol offered on this forum by Affaircare and Tanelornpete. He is cheating, it's time to end it. Also, you may want to get yourself tested for STDs.


----------



## Anonny123 (Aug 11, 2010)

827 - do you mean text no 2 w/ girl 1? I think text 3 (girl 1 clearly indicates something went on). Teh bastard never blatanly says anything!!

I got tested last week... NY just passed No Fault divorce (thank god)!! What's Affaircare and Tanelornpete?


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

I think Text #2/Girl 1 is stronger proof. It reveals plans to meet with each other. There's no gray area as to WHO is getting together.

Affaircare and Tanelornpete regularly post on this site. They really have good advice in the infidelity area. Here's a link to their web site. AffairCare Home

I believe it is time for you to implement their 7 step program.


----------



## Anonny123 (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks 827 - I really appreciate your insight!


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Anonny123 said:


> Text 2 (same girl):
> Girl: Are we still on for tomorrow?
> H: yea but I have to drop off (family member) in NJ first
> Girl: Good b/c i am planning this whole day around you. you should feel special
> H: hahah


The other ones are "bad", but this is the worst.

The other ones could just be flirting. The one girl could be talking about an affair with anybody. Sounds like she's talking about your husband, but you can't really say for sure.

This one - I have no idea what she could mean - other than sex - about planning a whole day around him and making him feel special.

Maybe none of these are proof - but this one strongly suggests they had some big plans one day.

So sorry...


----------



## Anonny123 (Aug 11, 2010)

I am more sorry that I only found out about their plans late at night b/f my early am flight. I would have hired an investigator and planted GPS in a heartbeat!!

Guess there's a reason - may have been too much for me. Maybe just these texts and thier insinuations are all I can handle


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Your case has similarities to my situation. My husband wasn't just seeing one person either. I now know that my husband was having a whole string of "conquest". You may be dealing with a different set of physiological issues than the average "in love with the other person" scenario. The seven step program is worth a try though.


----------



## Anonny123 (Aug 11, 2010)

827 - please elaborate. physiological issues in what sense?

I like how you coined it "string of conquest" - well put!!

i honestly think my husband craves the single life. He probably wasn't reasy to get married but it was his idea - I NEVER EVER pressured him, actually saw us getting married 3 years ago, not 5. He was 26 when we got married - not that age means anything but it's not like he was 20 or 22!!


----------



## jitterbug (Feb 13, 2010)

Your H is showing a strong sense of entitlement, which is commonly used by WS's has a justification for their indiscretions.

That line where he said, "F*ck it, i work hard"


That screams entitlement.

Whether or not there's something physical going on now or not, I believe it's incredibly disrespectful for him to having conversations of that nature with other women.

I advise you to keep your eyes wide open................


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

For a man to have a "string of conquest" it doesn't involve a lot of emotions. The "love" aspect isn't going to be there. It's more of an ego builder. Most people who come on this forum seeking help with infidelity are dealing with a spouse who is in love with the other person. Or at least that's how it seems to me. That's why I find your post particularly interesting.

I have a hunch it may be harder to reign in a spouse who is hooked on having a series of casual encounters. From what I experienced, that ego was insatiable once it got going. I did a lot of reading and found that most books dealt with the plain ole affair--that is dumping the spouse for the OM or OW. I honestly didn't even catch on to the difference until a year ago when my husband made an interesting comment. Someone at work was always having bf/gf fights and a lot of drama always accompanied them. My husband said, "Why don't they just date and have sex; they need to quit letting love get involved in their relationships." What?! That's when I figured out the difference and why some of the "7 steps" didn't even phase my husband.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

My wife has also shown some of these traits. I've wondered if the twelve steps might be more applicable. One way that I've been able to somewhat hang on is to compare her activities to an alcoholic. 

Very similar pattern of lying, promising to stop, covering things ups, not looking at long-term consequences. And since she's been somewhat of a "serial" cheater, I don't think that she's had any real strong emotional bonds to any particular man or men.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

nice777guy, glad you brought this up. I really think there are at least two different classifications of cheaters. Do you think your wife was doing it because of low self esteem? My husband only started cheating after we made a lot of money. He targeted very young women. He really spent tons of money on them and they really stroked his ego in return. They told him how great he was. It created a vicious cycle. That ego grew and no one could touch it--he was "on fire". And little ole me was a hindrance to him; the last thing he wanted was to hear my voice of reality.

Anonny123, you may want to look at the 12 step program as well. You could be dealing with more than just a cheater. Where does your husband find his dates? Is he on a dating site?


----------



## jessi (Feb 11, 2009)

Anonny123,

I think you know what the answer is here, I would suggest hiring a private detective, get your proof.
Then you confront him, you tell him he should stop seeing the other women for the time being until you two figure out what your out come will be.......
Then you expose his behavior to everyone around you, both sides of the family, friends and co-workers......
the other women's spouses, boyfriends whatever the case is.....
Then if he decides that the marriage isn't worth the effort and commitment it should have ask him to move......
Tell him if he wants to work things out that you need full access to all him communication, his whereabouts, you both will seek therapy and the two of you will work on filling each others needs in the marriage.
Tell him this is not acceptable in a marriage and if that is who he is tell him you are finished........
good luck.......be smart, think things through, read all you can here. get your plan in place and then go all out, at this point keep your plan quiet from him......
marriages have been saved from tougher spots.......


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

827 - its absolutely driven by low self-esteem, in part due to a disability that came on about 2 years ago. Not an excuse, but that's when she started spending HOURS on the internet and Facebook. And I think depression (tied to low self-esteem) is also part of the problem. These guys make her feel good for the 30 minutes or whatever that she spends chatting with them, but there are no long term benefits. Kind of like drinking - you know you'll feel bad in the morning, but for now you feel pretty good.


----------



## Anonny123 (Aug 11, 2010)

Jitterbug - I'm new to this board, what's a WS? As I was driving in this morning I was thinking about his whole "f'it I work hard" and thougt the same EXACT thing as you - entitlement!! Some rationale HE has - geez I work hard so I can f' around.

Trust me I am keeping my eyes WIDE open. I have collected a lot of other stuff on him already just haven't confronted him yet b/c I want to do it right and in one shot - I want it to be HUGE!! (found ecstasy in the laundry - tested it, gambling sheets - had it reviewed by an investigator, bought real time GPS tracker - hope to implement it by the weekend). On top of that I know who girl #1 is and have been stalking her FaceBook page. Although it's private, I know she just recently became SINGLE... there's also anotehr girl who I connected to FB (my husband doesn't have but I was able to track her through a friend of his' page).


----------



## Anonny123 (Aug 11, 2010)

I can't thank you (ALL) enough for all of your comments. 

I do believe there are different types of cheaters and my husband is not looking for love. It's def an ego thing with him. He has many, many single friends all around his age (early 30's) and I think he yearns to be single again. He gets a lot of attention b/c he is a good looking guy and in very good shape but I think it's honestly gotten to his head. It actually disgusts me. 

In our last blowout (b/f I knew of the ecstasy, how frequent he was gambling, and the girls) I asked him point blank if I was preventing him from living the life he wanted - I told him to tell me and I would walk away. He has it to good and would look like a complete ass to leave me (like I said his family and friends adore me - I make him look so good - not tooting my own horn here just stating the facts).

He does not have FB and does not find girls on dating sites. He meets these girls usually through his friends or whenever he goes away (superbowl, bachelor [parties, etc) - I know b/c I have seen the texts - I used to check his phone in the middle of the night after he came home form an outing and almost every time there has been a new contact (unreal, right?!!).


----------



## Anonny123 (Aug 11, 2010)

SOMEMORE BACKGROUND (previosuly posted under "Double Life?")

Last paragraph is what really gets me!!


My husband of 5 years and I have been together for 8. We're both in our early 30's and have no children.

Husband has always been a player, heard stories of him cheating on his ex almost notoriously. I am very laid back, easy going, respect a person's space and privacy until now...

Three years ago I felt he was acting suspiciously with cell phone. Long story short, I discovered he was talking to a girl. I found texts b/t them and one night had him open one in front of me that said "where are we meeting tonight" - I went off and he confessed he met her in Vegas recently, she looked like Rihanna, was 26 and had just broken up w her BF and she was seeking advice from him. (I recently just found out that this girl was actually 21 at the time and a white girl). I told him to stop the "friendship" immediately. I had an event to go to and when I came home asked him if he told her and he said yes - he told her his wife did not approve of their relationship. I had access to his cell phone records at the time and never saw calls/texts between them again... until the BLACKBERRY became ever so popular for personal use.

His phone used to be password protected but I realized after another trip back from Vegas 3 years later he had a diff phone (lost original in pool) and it was no longer protected! Ever since the day I started looking through his phone again (about 2 months ago) things have been going down hill. I am constantly finding BBM chats (which are untraceable on phone records - don’t have access anymore though b/c phone is under the business now) and text with various girls. I think we're up to 5 now, one of which is a teenager who worked for him for a short period of time last year!! He does not say anything blatant in the texts but they are always sexual and almost always involve pics. Sometimes he erases the chat/texts sometimes he doesn't. At first I thought he wanted me to see these but I think he's just dumb and really has no clue I am constantly checking his phone (b/c if he is 1) he'd erase all and 2) he'd shut his phone off at night). 

I've decided to play dumb so I can really catch him this time. 3 years ago I jumped in too fast. 

On top of this I found ecstasy in the laundry (tested it yesterday) and he gambles constantly (mainly sports betting, cards on weekends). These are two things he knows I strongly oppose and he does it behind my back.

I don't know who he is anymore. Our last three big blowouts have been emotionally ugly. He calls me every name in the book, tells me to go F myself all the time (he knows I hate that) - has even said "I want a divorce" - I've told him to go ahead but I don't think he has the balls to do it b/c I am a true trophy for him. His family and friends adore me and all know what a great girl I am. I am starting to realize that I really don't need him - I am financially secure, we don't have kids and I'm a good person.

Recently I was away on a girls trip (wives and gf's of his friends) and an acquaintance of his was entertaining us at a lounge, this guys always forgets who's married to who and my one friend who has 2 kids was complaining about her husband forgetting to take them somewhere while and my husband's buddy chimes in (right in front of me mind you) "IT COULD BE WORSE, YOU COULD BE MARRRIED TO so-and-so" (so-and-so being my husband don’t want to write name). My friend's mouth dropped and I said why do you say that, husband's friend quickly excused himself. That quote has been sticking in my mind ever since - just keeps playing over and over.


----------



## Tanelornpete (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi Annony - 

I read through your thread and hoped you wouldn't mind if I threw in a few comments/suggestions.

First - this is an emotional affair - if not a physical affair. I see no need to look any farther - this is inappropriate conversation for a married man to be having with ANYONE other than his wife. He is being unfaithful to you with this Other Person, and it is damaging, and will destroy your marriage if it does not end.

You have seen the texts, you really don't need more evidence. People make the mistake of thinking that if they only get concrete evidence, that they can confront their spouse, who will then 'fess up' and end the affair. Not only does this rarely happen, it is almost ALWAYS denied, _regardless of the evidence!_ You can catch them in bed, in the act, with the Other Person, and they will claim 'it's not what you think' - I know people who have video tapes of their spouse checking into a hotel with the Other Person - and claim that somehow the spouse confronting them has 'doctored' the tape to make them look guilty. (That one was my wife, catching her ex on tape.)

Denial, lying, deception, and deflection are standard procedure for anyone having an affair - we call it 'the script' (you can Google that.) So don't expect any amount of evidence to change your husbands mind. 

That is not the purpose of gathering evidence. The purpose of that evidence is to prove to YOU that an affair is going on. Most people don't want to believe it of their spouse - it takes some really solid proof to convince them that it is not a figment of their imagination. So.....you have evidence - do YOU think this is an affair? 

THAT IS WHAT COUNTS RIGHT NOW!

If it is, then you must ask yourself the next question: do you want to try to save your marriage?

If the answer is 'yes', there are deliberate steps you can take to do this: you've probably seen the 'Seven Steps' article on our web page - if not, here is a link. If the answer is 'no,' then I'd say there isn't a person here who would have any objections. The one thing we suggest is that if this is your answer, that you begin _right now_ to take some serious stock of yourself - take some time to do as many quizzes to learn more about how you react, act, and think (and what you really want and do not want) - read a lot of articles, etc. 

In fact, that is a necessity if you wish to save your marriage, an option if you wish to end it - but it is extremely helpful for any future relationships you may have.


----------



## Anonny123 (Aug 11, 2010)

I honestly think it's in my best interest to leave especially b/c of all the other stuff he does behind my back which I have solid proof on.

Thanks for your take Tanelornepete.


----------



## jitterbug (Feb 13, 2010)

Apologies, Anonny, WS= Wayward Spouse.

As long as I'm here, given what you described, I suspect your H is a serial cheater----which stems from something badly broken inside him, that could potentially be repaired with _extensive _counseling .........only you can decide if you're willing to wait that out. Put everything on the scales---including your own peace of mind.........

Though, from reading your most recent post, it sound like you're already leaning towards leaving. I agree, it may be in your best interests. IMO, a large part of love is knowing your partner _has _your back---it's NOT wondering what they're doing behind your back...( that's just a crappy feeling.)


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Pete - just wondering what makes you so sure this is only an EA? Just struck me as odd that you stated it so matter-of-fact like.

In the text that I quoted, this girl was going to make this guy the focus of her day. Possible that they never met, but sure sounds like he intended to - and if it wasn't for sex, I have no idea what it was for.


----------



## Anonny123 (Aug 11, 2010)

jitterbug said:


> Apologies, Anonny, WS= Wayward Spouse.
> 
> As long as I'm here, given what you described, I suspect your H is a serial cheater----which stems from something badly broken inside him, that could potentially be repaired with _extensive _counseling .........only you can decide if you're willing to wait that out. Put everything on the scales---including your own peace of mind.........
> 
> Though, from reading your most recent post, it sound like you're already leaning towards leaving. I agree, it may be in your best interests. IMO, a large part of love is knowing your partner _has _your back---it's NOT wondering what they're doing behind your back...( that's just a crappy feeling.)



Jitter - thank you so much for your insight and for explaining WS - what's an IMO though? I do feel he is a serial cheater and I really think he has otehr issues too (it's not only the cheating that is a problem but the gambling - hiding $$, use of drugs that I am totally against even if it's recreational). I really don't think I can't invest anymore energy dealing with him or his problems - you're 100% right - it's my peace of mind that matters most and also I love how you say "large part of love is knowing your partner _has _your back---it's NOT wondering what they're doing behind your back"


----------



## Anonny123 (Aug 11, 2010)

nice777guy said:


> Pete - just wondering what makes you so sure this is only an EA? Just struck me as odd that you stated it so matter-of-fact like.
> 
> In the text that I quoted, this girl was going to make this guy the focus of her day. Possible that they never met, but sure sounds like he intended to - and if it wasn't for sex, I have no idea what it was for.


Regardless of what they met for and if they actually did they planned to PHYSICALLY meet up. I agree w you Nice - can't point blank indicate it's only an EA but I guess w/o solid proof it will haev to be assumed as so...


----------



## Anonny123 (Aug 11, 2010)

Two small updates:

1) his phone is now password protected- my tehrapists thinks he knows I was on to him and feels i don't need anymore evidence anyway

2) girl #1 (teenager) - is recently single according to FB...


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

nice777guy said:


> Pete - just wondering what makes you so sure this is only an EA? Just struck me as odd that you stated it so matter-of-fact like.
> 
> In the text that I quoted, this girl was going to make this guy the focus of her day. Possible that they never met, but sure sounds like he intended to - and if it wasn't for sex, I have no idea what it was for.


Hey NiceGuy~

I can't speak for Tanelornpete, but I read his reply in a whole different way than you did so let me re-iterate how I took it. When he wrote: "First - this is an emotional affair - if not a physical affair. I see no need to look any farther - this is inappropriate conversation for a married man to be having with ANYONE other than his wife" Anonny123 originally started this thread kind of to say "Hey what do you guys make of these texts? Are they appropriate? Is it an affair?" and so I took it that his reply was in response to that big, overarching question: "Yep this is an affair. It is an emotional affair at least, if not a physical affair. But it is definitely unfaithfulness and you are not just making a mountain out of a molehill." 

Now in real life, we do not know if he has ever physically met with someone or done a sexual act. What we DO know is that he is not giving 100% of his affection and loyalty to the one to whom it is due: his wife. Just by reading those texts and looking at his actions such as passwording his phone, we know that some of his affection is going elsewhere, and a lot of his loyalty is to some other women!! 

Often people sort of get stuck in the "Gather Evidence" phase because the disloyal spouse will try to deflect blame onto the loyal. I'm sure you're familiar with these tactics: "We are just friends! You have a jealousy issue" or "You are invading my privacy!" "Your trust issues are pushing me away!" "I don't have a problem, you do!" etc. In this instance, like in yours, case closed. It may not be a situation of having an affair with one, ongoing OP but rather a situation of ongoing unfaithful behavior with several people at once.


----------



## Anonny123 (Aug 11, 2010)

Affaircare said:


> Hey NiceGuy~
> 
> I can't speak for Tanelornpete, but I read his reply in a whole different way than you did so let me re-iterate how I took it. When he wrote: "First - this is an emotional affair - if not a physical affair. I see no need to look any farther - this is inappropriate conversation for a married man to be having with ANYONE other than his wife" Anonny123 originally started this thread kind of to say "Hey what do you guys make of these texts? Are they appropriate? Is it an affair?" and so I took it that his reply was in response to that big, overarching question: "Yep this is an affair. It is an emotional affair at least, if not a physical affair. But it is definitely unfaithfulness and you are not just making a mountain out of a molehill."
> 
> ...


AffairCare - thanks for putting that into perspective for me. Went back and read Tanel's post and you're right. Also, I am "stuck" in the gathering phase. My therapist has told me to stop as I don't need any more but I feel liek I need something solid b/c I know he will just deny deny deny like he has in the past 

What's your take on the whole situation though? The entire bundle of problems not just the EA's and possible PA's... talking about he gambling (hiding $), the recreational drug use, the "I don't give an F**K" attitude... sounds like a guy who wants out to you? A guy who wants to live a different life?


----------



## jitterbug (Feb 13, 2010)

Anonny123 said:


> Jitter - thank you so much for your insight and for explaining WS - what's an IMO though? I do feel he is a serial cheater and I really think he has otehr issues too (it's not only the cheating that is a problem but the gambling - hiding $$, use of drugs that I am totally against even if it's recreational). I really don't think I can't invest anymore energy dealing with him or his problems - you're 100% right - it's my peace of mind that matters most and also I love how you say "large part of love is knowing your partner _has _your back---it's NOT wondering what they're doing behind your back"


Apologies again---*hanging head sheepishly*

IMO = in my opinion.

I guess I've become used to internet abbreviations--I need to remind myself that not everyone is fluent in "acronymese"

There is a list of commonly used abbreviations on this site , in the section entitled,"Forum Guidelines"--it may be helpful.
I remember how it was for me the first time I read a forum--I was baffled by half the posts..........


Serial cheaters are a breed unto themselves---my opinion is that the normal methods don't apply, unfortunately. Factor in drug usage as well----well, then you're dealing with someone who's spending a portion of their time in an altered state of consciousness---and there's no reasoning with them.
It's a bad combination.

So sorry you're having to deal with this--but you come across as an intelligent person, I think you'll be okay in the long run. Regaining your peace of mind, and your emotional equilibrium is the first step...........


----------



## Anonny123 (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks again for the translation Jitter - no need to hang your head silly!! (love the phrase - "acronymese" HAHAH

I definitely think I am dealing with a SERIAL type and my situation is a bit different b/c of all the other factors. I am slowly realizing that I really don't need a person like this in my life and what kills me most is all this stuff he's being doing behind my back - locally and probably around our ppl we know. I have felt embarrased and taken for a fool for a long time - I shouldn't have to deal with it one bit. Thanks for your perceptionof me - I am strong, intelligent and don't need a man to support me - I do well on my own and I know I will survive!!


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Anonny, I think you are headed in the right direction too. You are young and don't have children. There's no reason for you to stay and try to resolve all of his problems . He has too many problems--and has no interest in fixing them. Take care of yourself!


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

827Aug said:


> Anonny, I think you are headed in the right direction too. You are young and don't have children. There's no reason for you to stay and try to resolve all of his problems . He has too many problems--and has no interest in fixing them. Take care of yourself!


:iagree:


----------



## Anonny123 (Aug 11, 2010)

I can't thank you all enough for the encouraging words.

Hoping to speak to my lawyer this week to see what I need to do legally now. 

Things b/t us are so stale - he ahrdly speaks to me - doesn't show any affcetion either and I think it's b/c he knows that I am on to him. Some man he is - he'd rather stay quiet and avoid the elephant in the room than ask me what's wrong. He def has issues and I am sorry I can't wait around ro see if he will fix them. I have suffered for too long. I question our entire 8 year relationship now...


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

The man is quite clearly out of line, immature, and showing deplorable judgment.


----------



## Brewster 59 (Jun 19, 2010)

827Aug said:


> Anonny, I think you are headed in the right direction too. You are young and don't have children. There's no reason for you to stay and try to resolve all of his problems . He has too many problems--and has no interest in fixing them. Take care of yourself!


:iagree:


----------



## Anonny123 (Aug 11, 2010)

unbelievable said:


> The man is quite clearly out of line, immature, and showing deplorable judgment.


Unbelieveable - deplorable judgement - nicely put!!

Looks like I'm up to 3 supporters for leaving...


----------



## BlueEyedBeauty (Sep 27, 2010)

Okay, I sat here and I read both texts​With the first text here is what I got from it. Your Husband was doing what, a lot men would while talking with a female. He was flirting around with her; which does not make things okay- it still is not right to be doing that either while you are taken by your sweetheart​
Okay, now on the second posting​That was going overboard and if he was happy with his marriage he would not have been saying the things he was- he would not have said what he did about those pictures; He soul have said before things went to far. "I am happily married and I really should not be doing this; I love my wife and I am not going to go do something that will hurt her...​

I have said this many of times-"True love, is so hard to find- once, you do find it- treat is as something so very precious and keep a hold of it as it if is a treasure. You, will only have this love once in life and twice if you are lucky. There is no way you can ever love two people at once- you cannot if you are really in love with someone" Now, this is something I do want for you to remember- where you will be able to tell your husband that it really cannot be done. Because if it could be done- then it would mean that they would only have a half of a heart. Because when you are deeply in love and loving someone within your soul; you're giving your whole self to that person- you would not just give half of yourself to them and have the other half go to someone else... So, right there shows all of people that I am right- That I am one of them who knows on love and knows what it feels like to love someone and to be in love at that... Best wishes to you- and I do hope you'll find all the answer you are looking for....


----------

